# Should you go camping, picnic season due to Coronavirus?



## robin_nguyen (Apr 27, 2017)

gave pupils and students away from school to prevent the spread of the disease. Facing this situation, many young people, especially students, have organized camping trips and picnics to relieve boredom when not attending class. However, many parents are also very concerned that these activities are guaranteed health.

So Should you go camping, picnic season due to Coronavirus?:smile::vs_cool:


----------

